# surf rod info please



## Michael Schmitt (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a Penn 750ssm reel mounted on a Garcia 10ft medium action surf rod which is 30+ years old.I would like to get a new rod in the 7to 11ft range in M or M H action.The amount of time I spend surf fishing does not warrant a high priced rod.Can anyone recommend a good rod for under a 100 bucks?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Michael Schmitt said:


> I have a Penn 750ssm reel mounted on a Garcia 10ft medium action surf rod which is 30+ years old.I would like to get a new rod in the 7to 11ft range in M or M H action.The amount of time I spend surf fishing does not warrant a high priced rod.Can anyone recommend a good rod for under a 100 bucks?


Ocassionally the Tica, Tsunami, OM etc are on sale and can be had for under $100.

You'll probably get better, or at least more opnions/responses by asking this on the open forum, since your not in the price range of having a rod built, there will be more folks with experience with rods in your price range on the open forum than on the rod building forum.

To get the best result you'll need to state the amount of weight you want/need to cast, whether fishing from the sand or pier, etc.

Good luck


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a Tica and recommend it highly. Nice weight, balance and the action is great for a rod in that price range.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=216

here is a tica for just about $100 its a tica 10' 6" spinning

http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=33

the rest of the spinning surf rods,

Mdt1992


----------

